# Anecdotes from Japan



## Stefanie1802

Hi everyone, 

I am originally from Germany but have been living in the UK for a while now. I would have the opportunity to go to Japan next year for a work-related project. 

I am unsure about whether or not to accept the offer. It looks like I would be there for up to 5 years. I wouldn't have to worry about my visa, housing or anything because the company would sort it all out for me. 

In order to prepare myself mentally and to make a decision, I'd like to hear some of your anecdotes regarding your experience of living in Japan. I think that real-life stories are the best way of telling people what to expect. 

So if you have any funny/scary/interesting/strange anecdotes about your life in Japan (or any other Asian country for that matter), please share them with me  I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Amalia83

You should definitely go. It's very much like the UK - everyone's squashed in and hyper-polite. The atmosphere's the same.


----------



## WombatJapan

Hey Stephanie,
Japan is a great place to live, one of the safest countries on the planet, the people are friendly, polite and helpful, The food and the sheer quality of the goods and service (especially the service!) are exceptional.
It takes time to adjust and many things will seem strange at first, but if you make the effort, I'm sure you will enjoy life here.

As for an anecdote...
I had picked up some cash from the bank, it was payday for my staff. I ended up doing an errand in between and foolishly left my bag, with over $US2500 in cash, in an envelope, on the train.
That afternoon I got a phone call from the stationmaster, someone had found the bag and handed it in to the Lost and Found Dept. The clerk in L&F had gone through the bag, found an old envelope addressed to me and tracked down my phone number before handing it over to his superior.
Besides the sheer honesty and integrity of the 3-4 people involved, I love the fact that it was passed up the line to the man in charge to make contact with me.
I can't think of any other country on earth where that sequence of events would have happened.!

I arrived in 1977, on a visit from Australia and I've been here ever since...


----------



## Nichiyoubi

Moving to Japan to build and manage a technology center for a US manufacturer was one of the best moves of my career. I learned a ton, the quality of life was fantastic, and I earned plenty of money. There a lots of things to do outdoors too, and the climate is mild. Awesome hiking, cycling, etc. Go there and check it out before you move, chances are you will love it there so long as you are open minded to a very different culture from your own.


----------

